# Crap- ick appears



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

tank has never had ich but this morning everyone was covered.
I had noticed that the orange platies looked unhappy but could see nothing on them. Still can't, but my rainbow fish are covered in white spots as are the blackskirt tetras. Can't think what would have caused it other than one of the fish in there was hassling the others last week until i moved it out. Then too there has been such sudden changes in the weather lately that fish are spawning nearly every day and other fish are getting bumped out of the way. What ever the cause i am not happy!
Have treated the tank with some Seachem cupramine so keep your fingers crossed that it works.


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know what could have caused the ich...... but I am also noticing ich in my tank. I went to one of the fish stores here in Ottawa. The guys told me to turn up the heater when Im doing my treatment. This being my second tank I noticed that my 40 gallon has gotten ich about the same time that that my 20 gallon did. The first time I did the ich treatment I was unsuccessful... Im hoping this time I have different results


----------



## Demius7 (Jan 28, 2011)

if you think your fish can handle it bring your water temp up to about 85, and Add roughly one teaspoon of salt per gallon of water.

do a 35% water change a couple times a week (for about a week) and then repeat (temp and salt)

Works everytime for me

hope it helps!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I would like to raise the temperature but the heater is so old that the dial no longer turns due to calcium build up.
This morning everyone still has spots but seem more lively except the hornwort which shed its leaves in the night and the blue betta. I had forgotten that bettas don't tolerate copper very well.
I immediately removed her and diluted the water in her new jar by 50%. she looks a bit livlier and has just taken a pellet. I will treat her by the "move everyday" method. I am fortunate that the one fish room has electric heat so I can raise the temp. of the room so she does not get too cold. 
To bad the ich is not breaking out in the summer instead of this nasty cold.

Does anyone have an idea of how to get the heater dial to move again?


----------



## Demius7 (Jan 28, 2011)

what kind of heater is it?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

don't know the brand as it is so old but it has a dial on the top that tells you the degrees it is suppoed to be at. It is set for 21 . That keeps the water between 74 and 76 degrees. it is not too accurate.


----------



## Demius7 (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I know the kind... does the dial have to sit above the water? I used to have one too that I could not turn anymore, I just bought a new one.. lol.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

yes mine sits above the water, has a water line too.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

you don't need to up temp to treat ich. But at lower temp, you may need to treat longer that the directions indicate. Do a big water change at the end of the treatment and then repeat it.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well the frish are far worse today after 3 days of Cupramine treatments. So I started removing the medication with carbon hanging in a bag on the side of the tank. 
Went to Big Al's and got some new brand of ich meds- contains formalin and acriflavin plus more stuff. Safe for sensitive and scaleless fish. treat 4 times over 8 days.
It does not say if it affects biofilter or plants.
I removed the platies and tetras from the main tank and reshuffled fish around so they have their own 5 gallon Q tank. Am using some Quick cure in that. Oddly enough the gouramis don't have any ich on them - Go figure perhaps they are immune to this strain.
Big Al`s say that probably this strain is resistant to cupramine.
Not a pretty sight and I sure hope the rainbow fish are alive tomorrow to get treated after I run the carbon for 24 hours.


----------

